# Should I Inject HCG Intramuscularly or Subcutaneously?



## Arnold (May 12, 2010)

*Ask Michael Scally: Should I Inject HCG Intramuscularly or  Subcutaneously?*


_*Question: 
*_
_*I have heard some people say to inject  HCG intramuscularly and some say subcutaneously. Which one is it?*_
​ *Answer: *

One should  always inject hCG subcutaneously. The simplest reason is the comfort of  the injection; less trauma to tissues; and decreased risk of infection.  Subcutaneous versus intramuscular are equally effective. As far as the  kinetics of the injections one would expect them to be fairly similar.  the reason why testosterone preparations last a longer time is due to  the depot (oil) in which they are injected. hCG is soluble in water and  will therefore be absorbed quickly. Other considerations are the weight  of the individual. There are clinical indicators to monitor while taking  hCG. If the hCG is being used for HPTA normalization a serum  testosterone ashould be obtained while taking hCG and not after. this is  critical and important for successful HPTA normalization.
​MESO-Rx Steroid Blog


----------

